# G4003 in the house



## FTSSMike (Dec 30, 2014)

My 4003 was delivered a few days ago, I got a cast stand? Happy about that. I posted a thread about the Shop Fox version as I could get that a bit cheaper and I said I was going to wait for my shop fox band saw to arrive before deciding. I got the saw, it had a problem with the on switch, minor fix I did with them on the phone. Phone tech was a little rude and uninterested could not answer a couple simple questions I had, made me feel like I was bothering him. I ordered the Grizzly. Going to fire it up today so far it measures up fine
Mike


----------



## wrmiller (Dec 30, 2014)

:joy:Congrats!

Interested in hearing your impressions. And of course pics would be really cool.  )


----------



## zmotorsports (Dec 30, 2014)

Congrats.  But like the saying goes, if you don't put up any pictures, it didn't really happen.)


----------



## darkzero (Dec 30, 2014)

Congrats! Did you get a G4003 or a G4003G? Sounds like you got the G4003G? The G4003 does not come with a stand, it must be purchased separately.


----------



## 6literZ (Dec 30, 2014)

Nice! Mine will be delivered soon. I hope I get the cast stand as well!!


----------



## Dman1114 (Dec 30, 2014)

CAST STAND  ??  Mine looks and feels as though its made out of tuna Cans. .... WTF Grizzly.

Post Pictures please


----------



## FTSSMike (Dec 31, 2014)

I got the  G with the stand, I will take some pics after the final cleanup, I did get it filled with oil and did the break in yesterday it runs great except for a couple speed settings where it makes a noise I don't like. I suspect one of the gears has a burr or rough spot. I will run it a bit more if it does not quiet down I will tear it down and deburr. All in all I think it was a great decision and am looking forward to making some chips. Side note, make a bid on a CNC Bridgeport lets see how that goes, no idea how to use it but hey how hard could it be?
 :talktogod:
Mike


----------



## Rbeckett (Dec 31, 2014)

Mike,
I would be careful offering that question about how hard it can be.  I did that once and found out it was harder than I was capable of mustering.  Otherwise congrats on the new machine!!!   I hope the burrs go ahead and wear in because tearing down a new machine is such a PITA and I would not wish that on an enemy even.    It does seem like the issue you had with customer service is becoming a common concern, sure hope they get it together and get that corrected quickly.  I think that discussing it I open forums will go a long way to opening their eyes and perhaps get the management team involved to help preserve their reputation if nothing else.  Just have to wait and see if the concern is still as prevalent a little further on into the new year.

Bob


----------



## Joe B (Dec 31, 2014)

Wish you well with your new machine! Had my 4003 for many years now (well before there was a 4003G). It has given good service and I've learned to produce accurate work on it. As for those not recommending tearing down that new machine, I highly recommend it on any value import. Tore my new 4003 down while still partly on its shipping box to clean and inspect everything before ever considering putting power to it. They may be better at prepping today but there was lots of casting crud and rough places in my machine. It needed to be thoroughly cleaned inside, contact areas needed dressing with a stone or file, a few fits on the cross-slide and compound were given minor scraping (was close enough to ware down with time but I wanted a true and solid contact surface) and there was a lot of de-burring done before reassembling the machine. Then came the testing but, to my amazement, there were no issues there; better than I expected from China and surprising considering the rough finish of the machined parts (body filler and paint conceal the true finish of the exterior on my machine). Powered it up and started making chips. With what I found from the factory in my machine, not surprised your hearing strange sounds if it wasn't gone though thoroughly before hitting the on switch. I have no regrets in purchasing the 4003, it is a great machine for the money and Grizzly has shown itself to offer equipment worth considering for home shop machinists. 
Joe B.


----------



## raven7usa (Dec 31, 2014)

Got mine in early November. The more I run it, the quieter it gets and controls/levers work smoother. Keep us posted about your G4003G.


----------

